# what is considered life sustaining?



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I may need to reapply for more state Medicaid in a few months.

My question is---------

Is thyroid replacement drugs considered life sustaining medication?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Absolutely; w/o T3, you die!! If you are converting T4 to T3, you need your Thyroxine. If you are not you either need Thyroxine and Cytomel or something like Armour.

This is not a joke. You "need" and it is life sustaining.

Hugs,


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros is right. Yes, these drugs are life-sustaining.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I just had an interesting discussion with my insurance company. We have a very good policy but it no longer covers lab work until a deductible is met. They also said that new federal guidelines state that thyroid testing is only necessary for folks under 1 year old. I was delighted (insert sarcasm) they cleared that up for me.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Gotta love it when the government makes our healthcare decisions for us.


----------

